# The Sturmey Archer Story by Tony Hadland



## bobg (4 Dec 2010)

I'd be very pleased to buy this regardless of condition !! Failing that if any kind person has one I might borrow for a few days I'd be very grateful

Thanks
Bob


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2010)

Amazon

I hope it's a bloody good read at that price.


----------



## Hilldodger (4 Dec 2010)

You can get them from the V-CC or there's usually one on ebay like this one at 4.99


----------



## bobg (4 Dec 2010)

Thanks HD. That's astonishing.. I think my google must have broken  The only one I had been able to find over the last couple of weeks was on Amazon for a kings ransom.

Yeah Moss, that one !!!

It was the same with the Moulton Story till it as reprinted


----------



## bobg (5 Dec 2010)

Couldn't see it on the VCC site Hilldodger, maybe I need to be a member? The one on E Bay went for £34, missed it by about £10 ..


----------

